# Miyata Path Winder



## klatu (Jul 2, 2006)

I have a Miyata Path Winder from the late 80's early 90's. I have been riding the bike for two years, and love it! I have been trying to find out anything I can about the bike with not very much luck. this is the Japan Miyata, not the Dutch Miyata. Anyone have any information?


----------



## tl1 (Dec 21, 2003)

klatu said:


> I have a Miyata Path Winder from the late 80's early 90's. I have been riding the bike for two years, and love it! I have been trying to find out anything I can about the bike with not very much luck. this is the Japan Miyata, not the Dutch Miyata. Anyone have any information?


I have a Miyata Path _Runner_. Is yours the same bike? I'm unsure of the exact year of mine but it appears to be mid to late 80s. It's a very good quality frame and a great riding bike.


----------



## Elevation12000 (Jun 16, 2004)

My 2 steel eighties euro Miyatas:









1988 Koga Miyata ValleyRunner









1989 Koga Miyata RidgeRunner. Picked up recently and it will be completely restored.

I do not know the Miyata Path Winder, but that could very well be because I am in Europe. Pics would help, as a description of details and decals will.


----------



## klatu (Jul 2, 2006)

Don't think they are the same. Mine is a Path Winder, built in Japan. All Shimano equipped (cantilever brakes, derailleur, shift levers, brake levers) Tried to post photo, but unable for some reason. Bike is red with yellow decals and cables. Also have a Blackburn rack (yellow), and a Brooks B17 saddle. I think that this bike is GREAT ! A very responsive, smooth ride. I have never seen another one in my area. (Minneapolis, St. Paul)


----------

